# Dell GX620 way too slow?



## reversenext (Apr 17, 2007)

Just installed WinXP Pro on an Dell GX620 3.4 GHz CPU w/1GB RAM. Everything went really smooth, including the installation of the rest of my commonly used software. I imported my 30,000+ mp3s back into iTunes that was on a 400GB IDE Seagate 7200rpm drive. I started playing a song and it sounded really choppy. It seemed as if the processor was being maxed out, however when I looked at the system resources, only 4% was being used, and there was 700+ MB of RAM available. So then i tried to play a song with winamp instead of iTunes and i got the same result. I then copied a few songs from the 400GB drive to the C:\ onto my desktop and tried to play it from there (Thinking the hard drive with the mp3s may be the problem. I got the same result. The C: drive is a seagate 80GB SATA drive. This is the first SATA drive I have ever used so I have no expiriences to fall back on. I then noticed that even when I changed the main volume setting the default "bong" was distorted and choppy. Could this just be a driver problem? I went in to "Device Manager" and checked on the sound and video game controllers. It reported that the device was working properly. Tried to update the drivers anyway and still had the same results.

Can anyone else give me any ideas towards a solution?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Was there only one device under Sound and Video game controllers? If so, it sounds like you are missing some codecs. Take a look at these:
http://www.updatexp.com/sherlock-codec-detective.html
http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------

